# Helms "Factory Service Manual" - Only US Model Information or worldwide?



## Occams_Razor (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi All,

I have always bought the service manual for all of my cars but at $300 for the Helms Factory Service Manual set I am hesitant.

Can anyone who actually have the full 3 book set answer if the information contained within includes information of just US models or does it have anything on worldwide models?

Specifically I am looking for the wiring diagrams. Do they show Worldwide options, such as, (and just as an example) the rear foglamp wiring? 

TIA


----------



## fuelmax (Oct 30, 2016)

The Helm GMP11P P/Car service manual covers only US/Canada Cruze models. The Power Distribution Schematics do not show the rear fog lamp circuit. 

The Helm factory manuals are very useful if you work on your car yourself. 

Another option is a subscription to RepairProcedures.com which provides access to the latest GM Service Instructions and Preliminary Information (PIs). The cost ranges from $10/day to $750/year. If you know what you need, you can get a one day subscription and save all the SIs and PIs you want as PDFs for later reference.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Occams_Razor said:


> Do they show Worldwide options, such as, (and just as an example) the rear foglamp wiring?


Not the one I have. You might want to inquire with Helm if they have a verson for your area.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Occams_Razor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have always bought the service manual for all of my cars but at $300 for the Helms Factory Service Manual set I am hesitant...
> TIA






fuelmax said:


> The Helm GMP11P P/Car service manual covers only US/Canada Cruze models. The Power Distribution Schematics do not show the rear fog lamp circuit.
> 
> The Helm factory manuals are very useful if you work on your car yourself.
> 
> ...


Welcome Aboard Both of you! :welcome:

This is not what your looking for, but for the price it works in a pinch. 

Haynes


----------



## Occams_Razor (Dec 9, 2016)

fuelmax said:


> The Helm GMP11P P/Car service manual covers only US/Canada Cruze models. The Power Distribution Schematics do not show the rear fog lamp circuit.


That is what I was afraid of. VW/Bentley Manuals do the same thing. Area specific. The reason I asked is because many times you can find information on features/options that were never offered in the US in, (of all places), the wiring diagrams for a non-US model. I like to add those non-US features as a sort of OEM-PLUS modification to my US car. 



fuelmax said:


> The Helm factory manuals are very useful if you work on your car yourself.
> 
> Another option is a subscription to RepairProcedures.com which provides access to the latest GM Service Instructions and Preliminary Information (PIs). The cost ranges from $10/day to $750/year. If you know what you need, you can get a one day subscription and save all the SIs and PIs you want as PDFs for later reference.


RepairProcedures? Good to know.

Thanks!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Occams_Razor said:


> The reason I asked is because many times you can find information on features/options that were never offered in the US in, (of all places), the wiring diagrams for a non-US model. I like to add those non-US features as a sort of OEM-PLUS modification to my US car.


You might want to google for operator's manuals for other areas. That may have been where I found mention of a "rain sensor".

Of course, the real issue here is if the car's programming will work with it. In the Cruze EVERYTHING goes though a computer. I think the vanity mirror lights is one of the few exceptions. Every other light/motor/etc is run from an electronic module.


----------

